
FTP over S3 - Feedback please - terpua

======
aaroneous
S3 as-is has a long way to go before being friendly for the end user. There's
some neat technology at the core with a pretty poor interface on top (unless
you're fairly tech savvy).

I think it sounds like an interesting idea, and something that no one has come
close to successfully tackling yet.

~~~
terpua
It would be cool to also add the ability to upload files to S3 via email.

------
terpua
We are a data management startup and we are looking at building a web-based
app that allows the setup and management of ftp users and ftp over s3 for
businesses.

The rational: 1) web-based management of s3 is lacking and thus hard to use
(e.g., you can't limit Frank to use only 5GB and Sarah to have 9GB) 2) s3
provides a "never ending" supply of centralized online storage 3) but users
are not familiar with s3, but know ftp and have ftp clients

Thoughts?

~~~
abcabc
Why not SCP/SFTP? Do you really want your customers usernames/passwords
crossing the net in the clear? SCP/SFTP is pretty much a drop in replacement.

~~~
terpua
Yup, shouldn't be hard to add either by default/option.

------
terpua
Is this a product looking for a market (i.e. businesses using online storage
now seem to be happy, so why switch?)

